# Where to get Syringes?



## jsr2188 (Dec 9, 2005)

Where can I get syringes


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

Im reluctant to answer a 3rd poster but I have to take pity on you because brother,no offense,but if you cant find where to get pins on the damn internet,then your an idiot(no offense)Tell me your age and Dont fucking LIE*.(dont mind my hostility,it's part of my schtick)*
And Ill give you the Link
you not a suhnni muslim are you? haha,maybe
PS NEVERMIND, I KNOW HOW OLD YOU ARE.MY FRIEND I WONT HELP YOU I DONT ADVISE DOING WHAT YOU WANNA DO AT YOR AGE WAIT 4 YEARS MAN. THIS IS KNOWLEDGE KNOWN TO BE TRUE AND WISE SO DONT BE A FOOL...PLEASE
take care


----------



## jsr2188 (Dec 9, 2005)

i can easily fucking google for syringes i was just asking for a good link so i can get the right kind and size of needle.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> i can easily fucking google for syringes i was just asking for a good link so i can get the right kind and size of needle.


Lighten up jr...I told you (No offense) We ALL think your too young
*so...google your ass off*. We willl not be a party to you being ignorant/stupid in a way that could cause you harm,that's all..SORRY,man.


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 9, 2005)

Kell11 I applaud you for looking out for the well being of a person not smart enough to know when to listen to someone who has been there.

How I wish I had learned some of life's harder lessons that way. 

jsr2188, Kell was not demeaning or degrading you, but rather looking out for your well-being and health. Your use of foul language just proves his point vehemently that yo rmaturity is lacking. Had you responded with a proper post stating why you feel you are prepared to undergo gear (my assuption as to your desire for pins) I am sure he would have told you that you are too young but still might have helped out. 

~WW999


----------



## jsr2188 (Dec 9, 2005)

"Tell me your age and Dont fucking LIE." is that not foul language.


----------



## jsr2188 (Dec 9, 2005)

My maturity can be judged by a few posts? I asked a simple question, expecting a respectful response. Being called an idiot wasn't expected, and I didn't take offense of it, I respect the fact that you guys think I'm too young for this right now and I thank you for looking out for me.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> My maturity can be judged by a few posts? I asked a simple question, expecting a respectful response. Being called an idiot wasn't expected, and I didn't take offense of it, I respect the fact that you guys think I'm too young for this right now and I thank you for looking out for me.


*As for your maturity,Yes.in fact it can be judged in as few as 1 post...*
Your'e no idiot Im sure,jsr.My apologies(i guess) It's just a manner of speaking around here. like a dialect, guys talking to guys.
Man do I have to explain anymore...
jsr, I do hope you wait a while to try A/A/S.
I wish *pin or wolfy*(2 of the mods)would explain to you what I dont have the patience too,But have done so quite well in shorthand.


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 9, 2005)

I think the underlined words in the thread are pretty funny in this case!


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

gpearl383 said:
			
		

> I think the underlined words in the thread are pretty funny in this case!


yeah if syringes hadnt been underlined I might not have known what was being asked.
THANKS for the help pearl, your'e awesome.
Certain Worde underline themselves now. Ive noticed this for a while.WTF?
Look I'll type TREN.I didn't underline it


----------



## jsr2188 (Dec 9, 2005)

How about an end to this thread


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> How about an end to this thread


OK
http://www.gotdapinz?.com/


----------



## jsr2188 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks kell...but i'll take your advice and wait a few years


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

jsr2188 said:
			
		

> Thanks kell...but i'll take your advice and wait a few years


Thank you, I appreciate you listening and think your'e a bigger man for it.
your health would certainly thank me.
Your'e a smart man


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 10, 2005)

JSR if it is any consolation, I am 34 and about to start my first EVER cycle. I think I have pretty much exhausted my natural gains potential. 

~WW999


----------



## kell11 (Dec 10, 2005)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> JSR if it is any consolation, I am 34 and about to start my first EVER cycle. I think I have pretty much exhausted my natural gains potential.
> 
> ~WW999


dittyo,I was 35...


----------



## kell11 (Dec 10, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> WWW..COM I pay between $10 and $15 for a box of 100 pins.


CHRIS,go to the bottom of the thread and look who your'e talking too


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 10, 2005)

.


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 10, 2005)

so I went to a few needle/syringe sites and I have a question. Are you all reusing the syringe and just getting a butt load of needles? Or are you getting syringes with needles? 

I am thinking of getting 22g-23g 1inch pins. Any comments???

My first cycle is going to be Test E and I am going to get some nolva just in case. 

~WW999


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 10, 2005)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> so I went to a few needle/syringe sites and I have a question. Are you all reusing the syringe and just getting a butt load of needles? Or are you getting syringes with needles?
> 
> I am thinking of getting 22g-23g 1inch pins. Any comments???
> 
> ...



reusing the same syringe would be idiotic and dangerous....get brand new everything.....they're not expensive........

3 cc syringes.....then some 20 1.5 inch drawing needles (for getting the gear out of the vial/amp) and the shoot w/ 25g 1 inch needles.....23 1.5 inch for ass


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 10, 2005)

.


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 10, 2005)

Wolfy I owe you bro... Once again you come through. I have read and re-read DR's post on first time cycle and am still deciding whether to add D-bol or not and just run Test E (which I will probably just run Test E) at 500mg/week (250mg day 1 - 250mg day 4) for 12 weeks. I understand 1ml = 1cc. I am trying to figure out how much to order. 500mg x 12 weeks = 6000mg or 6gm's. It is available in 10ml amps from BD.

That is 24 needles to draw and 24 needles to inject, not including Nolva.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Dec 10, 2005)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> Wolfy I owe you bro... Once again you come through. I have read and re-read DR's post on first time cycle and am still deciding whether to add D-bol or not and just run Test E (which I will probably just run Test E) at 500mg/week (250mg day 1 - 250mg day 4) for 12 weeks. I understand 1ml = 1cc. I am trying to figure out how much to order. 500mg x 12 weeks = 6000mg or 6gm's. It is available in 10ml amps from BD.
> 
> That is 24 needles to draw and 24 needles to inject, not including Nolva.



id get 30 ml total.(3 bottles) youll have some left over. normally you would need only 20 ml (for 10 weeks) but there are losses in the pin, so you have to factor that in.also im assumeing its dosed at 250 mg per ml.think of it like this, if its 250 mg per ml that means every time you measure up one ml it will be 250mg, and 2 shots per week would be 500mg (2 ml) you will have 10 ml per vile so thats 10 1ml shots(not including losses). or another way to say it is you will need 2ml per week, so 12 weeks is 24ml. once again, get 30 ml worth.

save the dbol for next cycle, youll be happy enough with just testosterone.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 10, 2005)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> so I went to a few needle/syringe sites and I have a question. Are you all reusing the syringe and just getting a butt load of needles? Or are you getting syringes with needles?
> 
> I am thinking of getting 22g-23g 1inch pins. Any comments???
> 
> ...


Ialways order double (200)Terumo 23g x 1 1/2" they do the trick for all I use.
yes the needles unscrew.I use one needle to draw with and one to drill with.
Theyre cheap. do it right.


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 10, 2005)

Mr. Nitrofish, thank you so much. I think I might get enough for two cycles so I do not have to do this all over again. 

On a seperate question, I am thinking of adding clen to my first cycle, what are you thoughts on this? What dosages and frequency should I be adding it at???

~WW999



			
				mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> id get 30 ml total.(3 bottles) youll have some left over. normally you would need only 20 ml (for 10 weeks) but there are losses in the pin, so you have to factor that in.also im assumeing its dosed at 250 mg per ml.think of it like this, if its 250 mg per ml that means every time you measure up one ml it will be 250mg, and 2 shots per week would be 500mg (2 ml) you will have 10 ml per vile so thats 10 1ml shots(not including losses). or another way to say it is you will need 2ml per week, so 12 weeks is 24ml. once again, get 30 ml worth.
> 
> save the dbol for next cycle, youll be happy enough with just testosterone.


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 10, 2005)

Kell11, yeah as cheap as they are, it is a no brainer. Thanks for the info and advice.

~WW999



			
				kell11 said:
			
		

> Ialways order double (200)Terumo 23g x 1 1/2" they do the trick for all I use.
> yes the needles unscrew.I use one needle to draw with and one to drill with.
> Theyre cheap. do it right.


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 10, 2005)

when ordering the syringes make sure you get them with the 20g pinz attached and get loose 22 or 23 or even 25g pinz. this way the needle syringe will already be set up to draw the product from the bottles and all you will need to do is unscrew pin and replace with the one you inject with.  most pin suppliers will allow you to order syringes with attached pinz and some also have specials which allow you to order the combo and also extra loose pinz.


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 10, 2005)

Good idea Pincrusher. Will a 20g tear up the rubber top??? I take it no being that you are advising such.

~WW999


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 10, 2005)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> Good idea Pincrusher. Will a 20g tear up the rubber top??? I take it no being that you are advising such.
> 
> ~WW999


i use 18g & 20g without much of a probelm. just make sure you move around where you poke through the rubber stopper.  i am also sending you a pm with my favorite pinz site


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 10, 2005)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> Wolfy I owe you bro... Once again you come through. I have read and re-read DR's post on first time cycle and am still deciding whether to add D-bol or not and just run Test E (which I will probably just run Test E) at 500mg/week (250mg day 1 - 250mg day 4) for 12 weeks. I understand 1ml = 1cc. I am trying to figure out how much to order. 500mg x 12 weeks = 6000mg or 6gm's. It is available in 10ml amps from BD.
> 
> That is 24 needles to draw and 24 needles to inject, not including Nolva.


At any given time I have 200 or more syringes laying around. Just in case. They are very cheap insurance. Much cheaper than a doctoer visit to treat an abcess.


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 10, 2005)

Dragon Rider, Thanks for the info. For the sterlie prep swabs do you all prefer Povidone Iodine or Alcohol???

~WW999


----------



## tee (Dec 10, 2005)

I use BD alcohol swabs


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 10, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I use BD alcohol swabs


me too and the site i pmed ya wetwork, usually send a whole bunch free of charge when ordering pinz


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 10, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I use BD alcohol swabs


Me too.


----------



## WetWork999 (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Gents. I hope to be able to repay the favor all of you have shown me.

~WW999


----------



## kell11 (Dec 10, 2005)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> Good idea Pincrusher. Will a 20g tear up the rubber top??? I take it no being that you are advising such.
> 
> ~WW999


Shoot yeah! and Pincrusher should be called PinCushion 
why do you not just tap with 18 gauge my fellow pussy?


----------



## kell11 (Dec 10, 2005)

WetWork999 said:
			
		

> Dragon Rider, Thanks for the info. For the sterlie prep swabs do you all prefer Povidone Iodine or Alcohol???
> 
> ~WW999


Alcohol Always... you might find out yore allergis to that povide/betadyne DYE
i never stop thinking


----------



## kell11 (Dec 10, 2005)

Alright Im sick of this,Im finally going to answer this for you jsr jr. or whatever the name was....
here it is:






YOUR LOCAL PHARMACY


----------



## MOPAR1122 (Dec 13, 2005)

hey, bud. just go to your local quality farm and fleet or tractor supply store and you can buy them all day long. as long as you have $10.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 13, 2005)

MOPAR1122 said:
			
		

> hey, bud. just go to your local quality farm and fleet or tractor supply store and you can buy them all day long. as long as you have $10.


or just click on the word syringes


----------



## MOPAR1122 (Dec 13, 2005)

i just like tactor supply cause you can have them right now if you need them in a hurry


----------



## kell11 (Dec 13, 2005)

THe kid who wanted to know is 18


----------



## MOPAR1122 (Dec 13, 2005)

oh damn, didn't know that.


----------

